# Faucet Install



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I need to replace my faucet plumbing to the wall. The wall connection is 1-1/2" threaded PVC, the tail piece coming from the drain is 1" metal and the PVC J-Bend trap I purchased is 1-1/2" with a 1-1/4" pipe. After getting this setup home it appears this will not work due to the 1" tail piece. Are all the sink trap J-Bends 1-1/2"? What am I missing here? How can I make this work?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

That tailpiece is 1-1/4", use a 1-1/4" x 1-1/2" beveled washer to tie to the 1-1/2" p-trap.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

or just thread on a 1 1/2 to 1 1/4 reducer on the threaded drain coming out of the wall. That's usually the easiest way that we handle it.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I need to extend coming out of the wall and purchased a 1-1/2 24" PVC. I guess I need a 1-1/4 instead?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You should be posting this over at DIY Chatroom amd not here.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerome, use the 1-1/2"x1-1/4" washer and 1-1/2" nut to secure to the threaded adapter in the wall.

To extend either from the tailpiece to the trap, or the trap arm to the wall, use a 1-1/4" PVC Slip Joint Extension and cut to proper length.

Take care when you put the part in the wall, get it in about an inch or so, but not too far, as there is a bend in the pipe in there, if you shove it in too far, you will actully block part of the bend with with slip joint tubing.

The bigger washer in this image is the 1-1/2" x1-1/4" washer.










This is a slip joint extension










Or, you can use the 1-1/2"x1-1/4" washer to connect to the 1" pipe on the tailpiece (chrome piece, its really 1-1/4" OD tubing, not 1") to your trap and use a 1-1/2" slip joint extension to get to the wall. This would be the simplest way. The washer is the thicker one you show in your photo of the trap.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Jerome, use the 1-1/2"x1-1/4" washer and 1-1/2" nut to secure to the threaded adapter in the wall.
> 
> To extend either from the tailpiece to the trap, or the trap arm to the wall, use a 1-1/4" PVC Slip Joint Extension and cut to proper length.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help!


----------

